# 2014 OBD Mid Tier FBL Group - A Round - 1 Match - B [Id vs Xiammes]



## willyvereb (Mar 4, 2014)

Standard match Rules
    PIS/CIS off
    Bloodlust off. Albeit, characters are out to win.
    No BFR
    Only votes with an actual explanation will be taken.
    Each vote is worth 1 point.
    Each judges vote is worth 2 points.
    Match will end at 08th March 11:59 PM GMT.
    Voting will start at 09th March 12:01 AM GMT

*Spoiler*: _General Match Rules_ 



1.) Full knowledge. They are completely aware of the opponent's abilities.

2.) The 4th team member is free to help during the prep but he cannot participate in battles.

3.) Explain your strategy. It comes down to defending your strategy and  proving why is better then your opponents. If possible link the panel of  the feat as you describe your method.

4.) PM me with your prep.

5.) If you need help with prep then read first two post from here. Its a good example of how it should be.

6) There won't be any off-site prep. But scientist will have access to  their laboratory.It might sound weird that I am not allowing off site  prep but giving them access? It means they will have the equipment with  them before prep on site. They can do whatever they want with it without  going outside.

7) Also characters are limited to prep/invention they did in their own verse.

8) No you can't leave from your site during prep to buy something from K-mart.

9) Prep time is four hours, use it well. It should be also noted that  participating in prep will drain your energy. So you will enter the  battle with fatigue.Simply it means that characters getting tired during  prep will inherit their fatigue during battle. Use your stamina wisely.

10) To avoid abuses the maximum number of clones/AI  weapons/summons/helpers (further on called "minions") is 1000,0000.  Demi-minions with roughly below 30 cm in size don't count to this limit.  The combined firepower of your minions (and demi-minions) is limited to  25 teratons of TNT total. Attacks that require serious effort and/or  limited-use only count to 25% of their normal value (so you can use a  bunch of nukes up to 100 teratons in combined yield). Equipment to boost  your characters also don't count for either limit.

11) Prep area is a bit above 1000 km^2 or simply saying 18 kilometer  radius from your position in each direction is the area where you can  use your prep. Your prep zone can't overlap with the opponent's.

12) Fight will take place in  battlefield. Area of battlefield is 774753 km^2 or almost 1000 km in diameter. And yes the battlefield is surrounded by water.

Send me the scan of the battlefield of circled with which part you want to use as your prep ground along with your prep.

13) Submit your prep within 1000 words. Keep it simple & full of info.

14) Submit your prep within 72 hours from this post.

Good Luck.



*Tournament Rules:*


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 4, 2014)

*Strategy Submission - Id*



			
				Id said:
			
		

> *H.A.R.D. Corps *
> 
> (Wildstorm)
> (MAX)
> ...



*Location*


			
				Id said:
			
		

> Mountains is my first choice.
> 
> If taken. Jungle is my second choice.



*Strategy*


			
				Id said:
			
		

> *Prep Time:* For prep, I will create Modular Powersuits for my team  (Based on OMAC Prime), 39 automated robots (OMAC Prime), and a  Satellite (Brother Eye). Each individual will assimalate the powers and  memories of our entire tream.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



**


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 4, 2014)

*Strategy Submission - Xiammes*

*Team*


			
				Xiammes said:
			
		

> *Fighters*
> Adam Blade
> Tennouji Kotarou
> Regis Mark V
> ...



*Location*


*Strategy*


			
				Xiammes said:
			
		

> Prep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Id (Mar 4, 2014)

*Protocol: S.W.O.R.D.*

*Protocol: S.W.O.R.D.
​*
Protocol SWORD is a procedure that is to be used as a counter measure against a tech base army, by uploading a virus using MK I (Brother Eye) as a delivery device.  


MK I has effectively penetrated the most sophisticated organizations on DC Earth. To Give you a rough idea MK I hacked into the following,  D.E.O., S.T.A.R. Labs, Project Cadmus, Checkmate, Task Force X, the JLA Watchtower and even the Batcave.



MK I has effectively deployed the OMAC Virus through communication waves, with the capacity to infect organic life forms. 

Brother Eye will hack into the opponents network, and deploy a virus that will accomplish 3 tasks.

Using our existing OMAC Prime tech, powers, technology, and memories will be copied creating a template uploaded through our network to be stored/shared. 




The powers of my opponent will be neutralized. Here we see the Engineer through her nanites (scaled down atomic level) neutralize the energies of the Void within Captain Atom. 






Any tech implants in the organic hosts will be destroyed. A nano-mine will be installed to self destruct. 




To recap.
>Said Virus can infect both organic or technology.
>Said Virus will copy powers, tech, and memories of its target. 
>Said virus will neutralize the powers of my opponents.
>Said Virus will destroy any tech base implants.
>Said Virus will detonate nan-mines killing all technology or organic being from within.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 4, 2014)

That was whole LA? Crazy shit.

Though I have someone in my team who can keep 8-10 big island floating with his power.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Thats a pretty brutal opening move, Id


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2014)

Figures, just as I am getting ready to download stick of truth.

Anyways thankfully I upgraded the software to detect any foreign hacking attempts or viruses. Thanks to Doppleganger/Scan/Over technology, I can immediately respond to any virus neutralize it.



> MK I has effectively deployed the OMAC Virus through communication waves, with the capacity to infect organic life forms.



A few questions, communication is done strictly by telekinesis, would the virus be able to infect through them?


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 4, 2014)

LA City is 1,302 km^2. Assuming the Depth of uprooted LA is 500 meter.

Volume = 434000000000 m^3

Mass = 1215200000000000 kg

Assuming she lift it 1000 meter above ground.

PE = 2.8463 Gigatons.

Albeit I think the result is far higher than this. Its just a rough lazy calc.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 4, 2014)

I've got something like 3-4 teratons based on the idea that the chunk was the whole of LA (which is about 40km long).
That meant the weight of the city was completely irrelevant compared to the 10-20km thick piece of rock which then apparently got lifted to 30+ kilometers.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 4, 2014)

Is there a whole scan of the uprooted LA? If so then it can be quantified easily.


Whose feat is this one? And if I am reading correctly did he/she send the island long way from earth? Do you have a timeframe?

And its my understanding you are using someone named Agni. Is she a AI?

How many characters you have on battlefield? Is it 42 or more?



> *willyvereb*
> 
> 10-20km thick piece of rock which then apparently got lifted to 30+ kilometers.



You used the whole height (from under ground)?


----------



## Id (Mar 4, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Figures, just as I am getting ready to download stick of truth.
> 
> Anyways thankfully I upgraded the software to detect any foreign hacking attempts or viruses. Thanks to Doppleganger/Scan/Over technology, I can immediately respond to any virus neutralize it.
> 
> ...



Your team comunicates through telekinesis, not telepathically? 


Anyhow the problem is your team is linked to a giant relay, filtering surveillance feeds in hopes of keeping tabs on my team. Hacking into such feeds, is exactly what I planned for, creating a pathway for me to upload our virus.

The question than becomes do you have sufficient defences to ward off my intrusion, or neutralize my virus? Well do you? 

And if so what proof do you have?

> You would need to provide evidance to support that your cyber deffenses are superior to batman, or the justice league. 

> Or that you can neutralize my virus. (And good luck with that, I can minimize my team down to nano size, and still retain the entire abilities of my team).


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Id (Mar 4, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Is there a whole scan of the uprooted LA? If so then it can be quantified easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am away from my pc. So I cant check my scans or upload anything.

The small island feat belongs to Polaris. And that is all I have of her in regards to her island feat.

Angela Spica. Alias: Angie. Codename:  Engineer. 

I have 42 characters on the field. I should mention that Brother Eye and his two Guards are at turnament caps.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2014)

Adam West wins for being Adam West


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 4, 2014)

Id said:


> I am away from my pc. So I cant check my scans or upload anything.



All right then. I will wait for it.



> The small island feat belongs to Polaris. And that is all I have of her in regards to her island feat.



Escape velocity can be used but I think its low balled. Whatever.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2014)

> Your team comunicates through telekinesis, not telepathically?



Its the same ability just used in a different way, so I guess it can also be considered telepathically.



> Anyhow the problem is your team is linked to a giant relay, filtering surveillance feeds in hopes of keeping tabs on my team. Hacking into such feeds, is exactly what I planned for, creating a pathway for me to upload our virus.



I wasn't hacking your surveillance feeds, we are in the Yu Yu Hakusho arena, those flying machines that are around recording everything was hacked.



> The question than becomes do you have sufficient defences to ward off my intrusion, or neutralize my virus? Well do you?
> 
> And if so what proof do you have?
> 
> > You would need to provide evidance to support that your cyber deffenses are superior to batman, or the justice league.




Doppelganger is a ability that allows the user to completely control molecular structures, Over Technology allows them to create anything mechanical they desire, scan is a analyzation power that allows them to analyze anything. Combined with Adam Wests intelligence, it would be simple task completely rewrite virus, shut it out, or expel it from the body.


Even without doppelganger, Blade was able to memorize a scent that was fucking with his nervous system and negated it. 







Assuming the virus is dealt with immediately, it shouldn't posses any threat to my team.



> > Or that you can neutralize my virus. (And good luck with that, I can minimize my team down to nano size, and still retain the entire abilities of my team).



Won't be a problem, with the scan fragment, you won't be hide with the Network I formed


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 4, 2014)

Apparently Polaris is continent level.Way above tournament limits.


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2014)

If I am not allowed to keep Polaris I forfeit my match, and withdraw from the tournament.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 5, 2014)

Calm down Id.

A mistake has been made. Since you are already in your first match even though I hate it you can keep Polaris. But she is getting scaled down to Tournament Limits.

Though I have to ask, are you sure you can't switch Polaris with someone for the rest of the tournament?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2014)

He might want to switch, she severely limits the amount of clones he can have.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 5, 2014)

Im seriously not seeing the problem here

We scale her to within tournament limits

Caps are in place to limit potential abuse anyway

And people have had a month to figure this shit out, its not like Id was keeping his characters capabilities a secret. 

It shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 5, 2014)

I will leave it to Id if he wants to switch or not.


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2014)

Up until a calc was made I didnt know she breached the tounaments limit.

However Polaris walking around with enough energy to level a continent, is out of character context. She does not operate at those levels. Even when Magneto was empowered by Polaris, we did not see that kind of firepower. Besides its not as if I abused the tournament rules by projecting 194 peta tons worth of energy.

Polaris plays a huge role in my teams compisition. Unless she can be replaced by Magneto or Dr. Polaris I cant think of another Mid Tier charachter that can wield Electromagnetism at her level.

I am keeping polaris.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Mar 5, 2014)

But I can't keep Grana.

: pout

I think Xiamme's strat is pre legit


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2014)

The only other character I would consider to replace Polaris would be Ultimate Magneto.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 5, 2014)

Can we go back to debating now ?

Thank you.


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2014)

> Doppelganger is a ability that allows the user to completely control molecular structures, Over Technology allows them to create anything mechanical they desire, scan is a analyzation power that allows them to analyze anything. Combined with Adam Wests intelligence, it would be simple task completely rewrite virus, shut it out, or expel it from the body.



I have the same capacity is your characters, with the added ability to retroactively adapt, and compensate when the situation demands it. Whats left is for you to prove that your tech/ability is able to overwrite my own. 

My virus, has fought off nano parasites, created by Henry Bendix (A super genius of the Wildstorm). 


My virus, has over taken New God tech, from Apokolips with relative ease. 


So the bar is set fairly high, for you to match. I look forward to see what your tech has overwritten.



> I wasn't hacking your surveillance feeds, we are in the Yu Yu Hakusho arena, those flying machines that are around recording everything
> was hacked.


The point is, you have a network set up. 

I had anticipated that you would establish some form of Network. As long as your system has an active network, MK I should be able to hack it, considering he penetrated the network of the entire planet. 

What I did not anticipate, was that the rules would permit you, to spy on me, and copy my powers during prep. I did not know that was legal. However I did anticipate my foes to attempt to copy my technology. Which is what Protocol S.H.I.E.L.D. set up to handle. 

Friend you shot yourself on the foot the moment you copied the Engineers abilities/powers. I don't have to hack your system if I can simply get to you by activating Protocol S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2014)

*Protocol: S.H.I.E.L.D.*

*Protocol: S.H.I.E.L.D. *
​
Protocol SHIELD is procedure that is to be used as a counter measure, or deterrent against those who wish to illegally attain our technology.

Our OMAC Virus is embedded within each nanite of our tech in a dormant state. H.A.R.D. Corps technology operating outside of our networks grid, let it be stolen, fabricated or cloned, will triggered to virus go live by Brother Eye. 


What is seen here, is how I am able to activate the virus within 11.5 million people, activated by Brother Eye. 






What is being shown here, is the speed of how fast the infection is. At point blank, after the shot is fired. The Virus instantly takes over before the bullet hits the head. Again Activated by Brother Eye. 




The Virus is custom made to do the following tasks. 

Using our existing OMAC Prime tech, powers, technology, and memories will be copied creating a template uploaded through our network to be stored/shared. 




The powers of my opponent will be neutralized. Here we see the Engineer through her nanites (scaled down atomic level) neutralize the energies of the Void within Captain Atom. 






Any tech implants in the organic hosts will be destroyed. A nano-mine will be installed to self destruct. 




To recap.
>Said Virus can infect both organic or technology.
>Said Virus will copy powers, tech, and memories of its target. 
>Said virus will neutralize the powers of my opponents.
>Said Virus will destroy any tech base implants.
>Said Virus will detonate nan-mines killing all technology or organic being from within.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2014)

Before I start, I haven't seen your answers to my perception barriers, you have no way locate the position of my prep area let alone units. I'm going to be going under this assumption.



Id said:


> I have the same capacity is your characters, with the added ability to retroactively adapt, and compensate when the situation demands it. Whats left is for you to prove that your tech/ability is able to overwrite my own.
> 
> My virus, has fought off nano parasites, created by Henry Bendix (A super genius of the Wildstorm).
> 
> ...



I don't think you understand, I don't need tech ability to rewrite the virus, I can completely deconstruct it at the molecular level to render it harmless. It can't retroactively do anything if its data no longer exists. The best part of this is the fact that Doppelganger is a stigmata ability, I don't have to consciously react to the virus before its completely brokendown 




> The point is, you have a network set up.
> 
> I had anticipated that you would establish some form of Network. As long as your system has an active network, MK I should be able to hack it, considering he penetrated the network of the entire planet.
> 
> ...



By network, its over 8000 Adam Wests communicating my psychokineses. The only thing to hack would be the Adam Wests themselves.

The hacking of the surveillance feeds happened before I set up the network and was routed to Dr. Wests computer. The data I gathered from your team was filtered through scan and sent to Tennouji, who then passed around the ability. Any attempt of sending of virus would have been immediately detected during the scaning process and been eliminated before being passed around due to it being in a dormant state.

After the Adam West Network started I no longer required the surveillance system, I had my own units scanning the entire battlefield.


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Before I start, I haven't seen your answers to my perception barriers, you have no way locate the position of my prep area let alone units. I'm going to be going under this assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We count on an invisible web of atom size sensors around us it acts a security field, its highly sensitive to environmental changes. Thanks to our OMAC Prime upgrades we have no prblem perceiving those who are able to cloak thier presence let it by magic, tech, or abilities (light bending, spatial manipulation etc..)

Your claim holds little weight if you have point of refrence of overcoming my virus, especially when its armed, and highly adaptable. 

You created a giant relay, to work with the survailance you hijacked.  This was *after* you spyed on us. To say you rid yourself of the network you created now, contridicts whats written in your prep. Your backtracking. 

There is no escape, the virus will copy all your tech/abilities and than wipe you out from within.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 5, 2014)

Actually, Adam West has enough passive defenses going and has an alien enough physiology that something like Protocol S.H.I.E.L.D. isnt all that absolute a counter attack.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2014)

Id said:


> We count on an invisible web of atom size sensors around us it acts a security field, its highly sensitive to environmental changes. Thanks to our OMAC Prime upgrades we have no prblem perceiving those who are able to cloak thier presence let it by magic, tech, or abilities (light bending, spatial manipulation etc..)
> 
> Your claim holds little weight if you have point of refrence of overcoming my virus, especially when its armed, and highly adaptable.
> 
> ...



What is the range of this web of atoms? Polaris really limits the amount of clones you can have.

I''m already posted evidence where Blade was able to neutralize signals in his brain, without his scan or doppelganger fragments. In its dormant state, it would have already been scanned and neutralized, when you tried infecting the network again, it would be dealt immediately. Your dormant virus will backfire.

The surveillance was started at the beginning of the prep, and was routed towards Dr Wests lab. After Blade eats Dr. West, we compiled the data, scanned it with the scan fragment, and the information was transferred to Tennouji telekinectically. I never stated I would continue to use the already hacked surveillance, I would have no need for it after the clones were created and could scan for themselves.



> My virus, has fought off nano parasites,



I was wanting to address this but kept on forgetting due to being rushed.

Nano parasites still retain data and could be tore apart at the molecular level. I have not seen anything that states it couldn't be dissected at such level, if it goes down furthur, I can simple freeze the virus with psychokinesis by completely stopping the atoms from moving.

I have multiple ways to deal with it, doppleganger, overtechnology, psychokineses, agniscwattas(incinerate it). 

I'm wanting to say Shield of Aegis will also stop it dead in its tracks, its a energy negation passive barrier.


----------



## Id (Mar 6, 2014)

Xiames - my nano virus is a fully armed Engineer with the OMAC Prime upgrades. In lame terms its a really tiny upgraded Engineer. Although I do not know how you would be able to wage such an inner war using all the abilities you listed (which again lacks any supported evidance). My virus can utilize the full capacity of powers of my entire team. 

Not only that but the moment my Virus enters your body, it would already copied your powers & tech thanks to the Amazo tech in our OMAC Prime's abilities. On top of its ability to adapt. 

You have never encounterd anything like this. I wager that if the OMAC Virus alone could overtake planet Apokolips, and instantly infect the Parademons. Than at the very least it will cripple your army, if not wipe it out.

That is about as much focus I want to give on my virus. Next I will point out why your dwindled army does not stand a chance.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2014)

Id said:


> Xiames - my nano virus is a fully armed Engineer with the OMAC Prime upgrades. In lame terms its a really tiny upgraded Engineer. Although I do not know how you would be able to wage such an inner war using all the abilities you listed (which again lacks any supported evidance). My virus can utilize the full capacity of powers of my entire team.



My apologies, I don't think I properly explained how the stigmata works. The stigmata's act as passive barriers, automatically reacting to all threats, even if the user is does of consciously react to them. As soon as it comes into range my barriers are already preparing themselves.





I'll go ahead and list the stigmata for convenience sake.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Zero - the ability to learn abilities, also has positive feedback which absorbs enemies energy.

Doppelganger - the ability to control matter on a molecular level, assuming the proper amount of energy is used, it shapeshift/transmute into any form.

Flame - the power to control fire

Magnetic World - power over magnetism

Gravitron - Power Over Gravity

Ice - Power over Ice

Rain Maker - Power over Water and rain

Fourth Wave - control over flows of energy, be it dark matter or thermal energy.

Bermuda Athsport - the ability to turn anything invisible.

Agniscwattas - Control over Molecular oscillation

Psychokinesis - psy powers in general such as teleportation, apparitions, telepathy, control over movement.

Shield of Aegis - energy negation barrier   





Also for the whole wage a inner war thing?







> Not only that but the moment my Virus enters your body, it would already copied your powers & tech thanks to the Amazo tech in our OMAC Prime's abilities. On top of its ability to adapt.



The moment it enters the body it would have already been dealt with. Its not like you are going to take me by surprise, the entire battlefield is being scanned.



> You have never encounterd anything like this. I wager that if the OMAC Virus alone could overtake planet Apokolips, and instantly infect the Parademons. Than at the very least it will cripple your army, if not wipe it out.



Except I have, the moment you tried infecting me with a dormant virus on my old surveillance data, the information would have already been scanned and been public knowledge before the multiplication. This is going to make infecting me a whole lot harder




> That is about as much focus I want to give on my virus. Next I will point out why your dwindled army does not stand a chance.



Do you have a revised number on your team? You can only have 2 other people with Polaris's power before you go overboard. Hyperion alone could eat up the allowed tournament space.

Right now I imagine less then 10 guys on your team. Assuming the virus does manage to cripple my 90% team, it would be incredible easy to teleport spam and overwhelm you and get a clean 1 hit kill with Atlantis Strike.


----------



## Id (Mar 8, 2014)

This scan again proves that my OMAC Prime Suit, and OMAC Prime Minions have the embedded technology of OMAC, Amazo, and Blue Beetle. 




Tomorrow Woman is connected to spacial rifts, allowing her to close them, and make them implode.  Teleporting is out the question, unless my oppnenet has a death with. 



Because stealth was a huge investment in Xiammes strategy. Here we see our suit, not only perceive, my foe, but adapt to his intangibility. 






So how exotic was his intangibility/invisibility? He manipulated time/space to shift it around him, to accomplish said abilities. 


Xiammes brings no real leverage. My suit is able to copy all of his abilities on the fly. Here we see how OMAC Prime is essentially an upgraded Amazo, assimilating powers & tech with relative ease. 













One of the most impressive part of the OMAC tech, is its ability to reconfigure itself to adapt to attacks, and neutralize its opponent. 





Here we see the our Engineer tech, create blades small enough to split atoms. Said attack can be expanded in an omnidirectional. Yes that is *sub atomic* destruction.



*As for my heavy hitters. *

7 teraton Flash Vision.



7 teraton strength & durability.





4 teratons of TK (essentially commanding Hundreds of trillions worth of TK).



7 teraton worth of Electromagnetism.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2014)

Id said:


> Tomorrow Woman is connected to spacial rifts, allowing her to close them, and make them implode.  Teleporting is out the question, unless my opponent has a death with.



I don't understand, is this some sort of timespace bfr you have? Normal BFR is already banned.



> Because stealth was a huge investment in Xiammes strategy. Here we see our suit, not only perceive, my foe, but adapt to his intangibility.



Cloaking yourself is not the same thing as presence manipulation, all Adams Wests can cloak themselves and anything they like, however presence manipulation barriers to stop you from actually noticing them even when you run into them because you simple won't be able notice them. 



> So how exotic was his intangibility/invisibility? He manipulated time/space to shift it around him, to accomplish said abilities.



Once again, not comparable to presence manipulation, its not invisibility and I'm not becoming intangible. It designed even if you are physically looking my way you won't notice me.



> *Xiammes brings no real leverage.* My suit is able to copy all of his abilities on the fly. Here we see how OMAC Prime is essentially an upgraded Amazo, assimilating powers & tech with relative ease.




Despite the fact I will outnumber you by quite a large number, all of them being max speed level with teleport and a time/space destroying kick? Copying my powers is the least of my worries with your hard capped numbers. Its not like I don't have ways to copy powers either, both Tennouji and Blade are capable of doing it. 

Your destructive capacity doesn't frighting me one bit either, all the Adam Wests have max speed/teleport and are all linked to a contract with the Tennouji's, meaning they can all borrow energy from each other.






> Here we see the our Engineer tech, create blades small enough to split atoms. Said attack can be expanded in an omnidirectional outward. Yes that is *sub atomic* destruction.



>Slipping between atoms
>Splitting atoms
>Subatomic destruction 

Not the same, the scan says slipping between atoms, not splitting them.




> *As for my heavy hitters. *
> 
> 7 teraton Flash Vision.
> 7 teraton strength & durability.
> ...



So basically you have 4 - 8 people on your team? Again I am not scared of your DC at all, I was expecting alot higher numbers which is why I was nervous of facing you.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2014)

Post prep I guess

While analyzing the data, we realized a Bother Eye was created and knew that it would go into orbit, accompanied by 2 OMACs. 

Also going under the assumption you were only able to create 4 clones; 3 clones with all the powers and 1 clone with just the telekinetic powers filling your 25tt limit. Giving you 4 ground ground forces and 3 in the orbit.

Contingency plans.


*Spoiler*: __ 




1) Assuming we successfully stayed hidden, and the virus was successfully halted, the Adam Wests will teleport 10 units to ambush each member of the opposing team all launching multiple Atlantis Kicks, completely destroying all known traces. Meanwhile 1000 Adam West Units will be searching for the Bother Eye in orbit, but sending psychokinetic pulses and using shield of aegis to negate any cloaking. After the ground forces are clear, the Adam Wests on the will focus on multiply their number while the 1000 in orbit search and destroy the remaining enemy team.

2) Assuming we didn't stay hidden but the virus was successful halted, Adam Wests go on full offensive, they will be dedicating 50 units to overwhelm each member of the enemy team, strategically swapping themselves in and out just encase the enemy decides to flee. Meanwhile the 1000 Adam Wests are still searching for Bother Eye in orbit, using the same method as before.
After the ground forces are destroyed, the Adams begin focusing on multiplying their numbers.

3) Assuming we didn't stay hidden and the virus crippled up too 90% of my forces, the number of Adam Wests are down 820. The relay network has been downgraded to 100 Adam Wests, another 100 focus on multiplying the numbers right then and their and 200 Adam Wests looking for Bother Eye in orbit . This leaves 420 combat units, barely enough to complete the 50 Adam Wests per enemy unit and strategically swapping out.

Under the assumption that I can't find Bother Eye in orbit with Shield of Aegis + Psychokineses and the Omacs have a way to send their nanomachines down to Earth.

The Adam Wests begin to analyze the Omac virus that was scanned and destroyed earlier and begin to develop ways to counter act the Omac primes. Tennouji rewrites the virus to only effect Omac primes, disabling their powers. As soon as the new batch of Omacs hit the battlefield, with his new Omac resistances gained from the virus he injects the rewritten Virus into the Omac's and since they are linked by the Hive mind, the ones in orbit begin to fall and are quickly destroyed.

If they can't send down Nanomachines, then its just a waiting game till they eventually have to come down to the battlefield. Energy generators will be built to keep the Adams Wests charged in the event of it reaching nightfall.


----------



## Ramius (Mar 8, 2014)

Id said:


> *As for my heavy hitters. *
> 
> 7 teraton Flash Vision.
> 
> ...




To be fair, 2 of those are well above 7 Tt, but alright. Would be better if people posted the scans/feats beforehand in the future for such tournaments.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2014)

> Match will end at 08th March 11:59 PM GMT.
> Voting will start at 09th March 12:01 AM GMT



I assume its over with now?


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 8, 2014)

Why? Don't you guys want to keep on debating?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Why? Don't you guys want to keep on debating?



At this point I don't think there needs to be anything else said, quiet honestly its been exhausting wracking my brain trying to give myself a fighting chance.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 8, 2014)

You put up a pretty decent fight, actually


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2014)

TehChron said:


> You put up a pretty decent fight, actually



I've been doing RP battles since 2006, back on Myspace. Though now I am infinitely more knowledgeable then I was back then, also a lot better speller and thinker.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 9, 2014)

Doesn't seem like willyvereb is around. So,

*Start Voting*

Only vote within an actual explanation will be taken into account.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 9, 2014)

*Xiammes*

While Id's plan is pretty solid, its hinged too heavily on the success of his nanomachine/techno-organic virus crippling Xiammes team. It looks like Xiammes army of Adam Wests can resist it, and even if they couldnt on their own, he put in a contingency plan where he still maintains a hefty numbers advantage.

Which is what this fight comes down to, really. Xiammes team and Id's team are, in a straight fight, capable of doing very similar things and will ultimately bring to bear the same power sets.

In a straight brawl like that, what the match comes down to is pure numbers. And Xiammes has the advantage in that department.


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Why? Don't you guys want to keep on debating?



I cant muster any more free time, for these kinds of debates.

I just got off work, and the match is over before I can voice my last opinion. 


But its cool.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 9, 2014)

> before I can voice my last opinion.



No one is stopping you. Say it now.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 15, 2014)

So whats going on with this?


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 15, 2014)

Poke  willyvereb relentlessly. Demand your next match ASAP.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 15, 2014)

I was actually wondering how this match did.
Still Chron's response is the only one.
Since I made this thread I ask Boss, TF, Chaos, Fujita or you Sherlock to make a vote.
Me voting would be impartial of me as the host.

So yeah, still need a few more votes to decide on this match.
On the other hand, yeah, I'll be sure to make the next match.
Soon after the match between Sherlock and Katsuargi concludes.
Xiammes only have a match in Round 3.
With Nightbringer who'd first have a match against Sherlock in Round 2.
The other match in Round 2 is between Katsuargi and Id.
So he needs to wait until the A-A match concludes, as well.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 15, 2014)

I am not going to vote. I have my reasons. 

As for my match against Katsuargi he hasn't replied for quite some time now.No idea if he will reply or not.

And you can go ahead & start my next match. I can handle two match at once.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 16, 2014)

Id said:


> I cant muster any more free time, for these kinds of debates.
> 
> I just got off work, and the match is over before I can voice my last opinion.
> 
> ...



Id you are free to voice your opinion. If you want time due to RL matters just ask.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 17, 2014)

*Vote Xiammes*

Pretty much for the same reasons Teh said

I'm reasonably convinced that Xiammes can neutralize Id's virus through the non-technological means stated 

Had the virus done its work, though, I would have voted in the other direction


----------

